# Jefferson Club/Lee Beverage Co.



## cnujdogg (Jul 22, 2011)

I cant find information on my Jefferson Club soda bottle.  It is a clear bottle with picture of Jefferson colors are white and red.  It is warn as all my bottles have been collected from various digs.  Is it worth anything?  I also have a Lee Beverage Co. bottle.  It has 2 confederate flags crossed on the front.  This are 2 of my favorite bottles as I love history.  Any insight about them would be great.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 22, 2011)

The Jefferson Club bottles are from the Pepsi-Cola Bottling Company of Charlottesville, VA, and were their flavor line. The Lee Beverages is from Petersburg, VA. I wonder exactly how long the Lee Beverage Company lasted, I've only seen two different variations of this bottle. The Lee Beverages are tough to find in good shape, the Jefferson Clubs are more common, except for the Ginger Ale.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 22, 2011)

Jefferson Club Ginger Ale.


----------



## cnujdogg (Jul 22, 2011)

I appreciate the insight.  The Lee Beverage is just like the one I have, are they valuable?


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 23, 2011)

I'd say about twenty bucks to the right buyer. It is a nice design. It's all in the condition with both bottles.


----------



## T D (Jul 23, 2011)

The Lee bottle is one of my favorite bottles- it definitely looks better displayed with dark liquid in it.  I love the green glass Jefferson!  Like to have one in my collection.  Thanks for posting


----------



## fishnuts (Jul 24, 2011)

Please share what the varaint is.  I've had five or six altogether and never noticed any differences.
 I'll check the ones I have, too.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 24, 2011)

I don't own the varient, I only ran across it in an antique shop in North Carolina. If memory serves it is a bit more squat than the regular one, but still has the same acl design. The acl was damaged and I left it where it was but I did make a mental note to try to hunt one down.


----------



## Alaska (Jul 28, 2011)

ive got one in dug condition if anyone wants it., CHEAP!

 Tom


----------



## fishnuts (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks, morb.  Now I gotta put a squat Lee on the want list.


----------



## couscous13 (Aug 27, 2018)

*Lee Beverage Co Petersburg Va NuGrape Soda*

Hello all! 
I realize this is an older thread, but I found an intact NuGrape Soda bottle in the woods. It's labeled "Lee Beverage Co. Petersburg, Va." on it. I'm new to dating bottles, but I think the year is 1962. I'm not a collector, so I wouldn't mind parting with it if someone wants it! 

nick


----------

